# TT07 tickets



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

its getting close now, shouldnt we have had our tickets by now


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Think they might be in the letterbox tomorrow. :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

They were posted today


----------



## geraint.davies (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi, thought I read somewhere that it is possible to buy tickets online still and pick up at the gate, is this true or did I dream it. Would like to get tickets still but don't know if I have left it a bit late?

Cheers
Geraint


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

geraint.davies said:


> Hi, thought I read somewhere that it is possible to buy tickets online still and pick up at the gate, is this true or did I dream it. Would like to get tickets still but don't know if I have left it a bit late?
> 
> Cheers
> Geraint


It is possible to buy online and pick up at the gate.


----------



## proteu5 (Apr 24, 2006)

My ticket hadn't arrived today. I guess because of the postal strike... Will I need to bring a print out of the receipt to gain entry? Cheers JB


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

proteu5 said:


> My ticket hadn't arrived today. I guess because of the postal strike... Will I need to bring a print out of the receipt to gain entry? Cheers JB


It would help, but not essential  Surname and postcode will be enough for us to sort out a replacement 

Cheers
Mark


----------

